# S-Video to VGA? Does it Exist?



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I am wondering if there is anywhere to find an S-Video to VGA Adaptor to use say a Flat Panel LCD Monitor with your computer (I am not talking about your standard LCD Computer monitors, more along the lines of the small LCD Monitors you get for vehicles and whatnot).

Anyboy know if this exists? I have seen VGA to S-Video to plug your Computer into a TV, but I need the reverse.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Yes, adapters exist in both directions.

S-Video to VGA (use an S-Video device with a computer monitor)

http://www.viewsonic.com/products/tventertainment/tvvideoprocessors/nextvisionn4/

VGA to S-Video (connect a computer to an S-Video input on a TV)

http://www.aver.com/products/comptv.shtml

Many companies make these adapters.


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

MacDaddy said:


> I am wondering if there is anywhere to find an S-Video to VGA Adaptor to use say a Flat Panel LCD Monitor with your computer (I am not talking about your standard LCD Computer monitors, more along the lines of the small LCD Monitors you get for vehicles and whatnot).
> 
> Anyboy know if this exists? I have seen VGA to S-Video to plug your Computer into a TV, but I need the reverse.


In the first paragraph you say you want to go from a computer to a monitor with S-Video, and in paragraph 2 you say you want the reverse... which is it? am I missing something???


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

jasonwood said:


> In the first paragraph you say you want to go from a computer to a monitor with S-Video, and in paragraph 2 you say you want the reverse... which is it? am I missing something???


Please ignore last sentance, I have been at work for 12 hours, I am not thinking straight!!!

Thanks for the links Mike F!


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Yeah, I didn't get what you were asking for either. That's why I gave both


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

mikef said:


> Yes, adapters exist in both directions.
> 
> S-Video to VGA (use an S-Video device with a computer monitor)
> 
> ...



I'm looking at the viewsonic product and the maximum output resolution 1024 x 768 @ 60Hz. So you mean to tell me that if I plugged an external DVD player into the NextVision4, and then into a (say 1400x900 monitor) that I would get a 1024x768 image? Hrm...

My motiviation is that I want to use a 1400x900 LCD to view DVDs on an external DVD/VCR player. So if I want to do that in that resolution what are my options?


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Yes, you'll be stuck with the maximum output resolution of 1024x768 if that's wha the specs say.

Other companies make these devices if Viewsonic's doesn't do what you want.


----------



## tomi_j (Jan 3, 2009)

*vga to s video cable*

Hi I have looked at the websites you have posted looking for a wire to go from the vga port on my computor to either the s video port or rca port on my tv and being a complete novice with computors and stuff I had no idea how to navigate my way round the pages to find what I wanted. Can 1 of you please help me find the the cable I require or tell me it is impossible as long as I am aware it is fine.
Thanx Sam


----------

